# Anna Jay is smoking hot



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

She has a great look and I think it's only a matter of time before the WWE waves money at her. AEW needs to sign her to a long term deal to be a cornerstone of the women's division.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes nowadays she ranks number 1 as the company's fittest bird. The other hotties in no particular order are Brandi, Penelope, Brit and Jen Decker. Too bad they let Bea Priestly go.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Putting her in the Dark Order was a brilliant idea.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> Putting her in the Dark Order was a brilliant idea.


I agree, we will hopefully get to see her on a weekly basis. I don't care whether she wrestles or not, I'm just enjoying her as eye candy.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

She reminds me of Rose The Hat from Doctor Sleep.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah she has "the look." I hope they give her some proper training off screen in real dark matches.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Its because she knows how to work men with sex appeal with just her looks alone. She got you all by the balls. Take away looks and no one would give a shit about women wrestling unless it was compelling characters


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

She's been a great find.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Don’t forget she is now called “The Queen Slayer”


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Agreed. 

She's cutie through and through


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Don’t forget she is now called “The Queen Slayer”


As a fan of logic, I think that was putting the cart before the horse. Who has she slayed to earn such a name?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> As a fan of logic, I think that was putting the cart before the horse. Who has she slayed to earn such a name?


Yeah - nothing more than Brodie Lee being a hype man.

Calling her '99' proved that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Yeah - nothing more than Brodie Lee being a hype man.
> 
> Calling her '99' proved that.


Yeah, I mean I can buy that part. My old school self immediately went to the Get Smart reference with 99 though.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> As a fan of logic, I think that was putting the cart before the horse. Who has she slayed to earn such a name?


Brandi


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, I mean I can buy that part. My old school self immediately went to the Get Smart reference with 99 though.
> 
> View attachment 90531


Didn't even cross my mind!

Always just assumed:


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Brandi


Choking someone out briefly one week means slaying? I want a little more than that heh.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Choking someone out briefly one week means slaying? I want a little more than that heh.


You take wrestling too seriously.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Claro De Luna said:


> You take wrestling too seriously.


Another "how dare you want logic or things to make sense" argument. "Just turn off your brain and watch 'Ow! my Balls!' while eating a tub of lard and reclining in a toilet chair."

Yeah I know that is a black and white argument that I hate. But I am going to put as much thought into commenting on the stuff that they put into writing it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

22 years old.
Ridiculous potential.
Marketable.
If yesterday was anything to go by, she is OVER.
Attractive.

The sky is the limit for her really.

She is obviously very very green - but highlighting her in the Dark Order, presenting her as this big deal whilst allowing her to hone her skills and get better in the ring for a future potential singles push is very very smart booking and should be the whole point of the Dark Order, in my view. Give these young potential talent who are at the bottom of the pole (Anna Jay, Angels etc) a potential platform to the top and to win like Brodie would promise etc.










Have Dark Order carrying her out next week as if they were a throne to really highlight her as the 'Queen Slayer'


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Just Imagine how choking Brandi out would have gone down with a live audience  Great Comment


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

#QueenSlayer is more a future claim to be the one to take down all the current era. 

I saw it more as a direct reference to "The Queen of WWE/Wrestling" Charlotte Flair. 

I love it though and hope they were smart enough to have trademarked it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't wait for AEW to have a 198-man tag featuring all 99 members of the dark order


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

They should have a special Dark Order battle royal with all of the members except for Brodie Lee to see who the second best member of the group is.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Can she wrestle or cut promos?.. She hasn't shown any of that yet so what the fuck are we praising?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The Sheik said:


> Can she wrestle or cut promos?.. She hasn't shown any of that yet so what the fuck are we praising?


Her looks obviously [emoji13]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Claro De Luna said:


> You take wrestling too seriously.



and yet everyone hat on lee but he had one beat down and now hes a god. that aint taking wrestling serious but being delusional


The Sheik said:


> Can she wrestle or cut promos?.. She hasn't shown any of that yet so what the fuck are we praising?



thats why my early statement stands


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Brandi is just as attractive if not more but is constantly hated by this forum. 

Make up ya minds


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Brandi is just as attractive if not more but is constantly hated by this forum.
> 
> Make up ya minds


Anna Jay is hot, young, and trainable. Brandi is hot, but is also Brandi heh.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

She's a good looking gal, but I miss the top hat and tails from the show stealer gimmick. Can't put my finger on why but that just worked for me, maybe because she looked like DC's Zatanna.


----------



## DarkMyau (Jun 22, 2020)

If I wanted to see hot girls, I'd watch pornhub.

I'm here to see wrestling.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

What an astute observation.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

QueenSlayer, huh?

Seth Rollins would like to know what that makes Brodie Lee then.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Choking someone out briefly one week means slaying? I want a little more than that heh.


I don't disagree with you but that is why Brodie called her that. Also, when has a heel not embellished the truth to fit their narrative?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I don't disagree with you but that is why Brodie called her that. Also, when has a heel not embellished the truth to fit their narrative?


Yeah, that is true. That is what heels do.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> As a fan of logic, I think that was putting the cart before the horse. Who has she slayed to earn such a name?


She choked out Brandi who I suppose would be the queen.Its more foreshadowing I think of the character she is becoming.Anna jay is awesome.

Remember all the dweebs saying it was career suicide putting her in dark order?

She recruiting Tay Conti too fuck yes.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

She definitely is hot, I can easily see her in magazine covers, which AEW are well aware of. 

That said that shouldn't be the only reason she gets pushed, she needs to be at least decent in the ring as well, which I think she is, despite having less than 15 matches and a years experience, and in the short time we've seen her we've seen her effortlessly transition from baby face to cocky heel. 

she's basically the full package and has everything needed to be the face of the division, plus being in the dark order will mean she'll be the most exposed female on the roster, hopefully she's featured on dark more as well to get more match experience like they've done with Penelope and Abadon. But she's already being hyped up and if Shida is still holding the title next year (hopefully she is) then I can easily see her ending Shida's reign.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

She’s a 10, she carries herself well and has A+ potential.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> She definitely is hot, I can easily see her in magazine covers, which AEW are well aware of.
> 
> That said that shouldn't be the only reason she gets pushed, she needs to be at least decent in the ring as well, which I think she is, despite having less than 15 matches and a years experience, and in the short time we've seen her we've seen her effortlessly transition from baby face to cocky heel.
> 
> she's basically the full package and has everything needed to be the face of the division, plus being in the dark order will mean she'll be the most exposed female on the roster, hopefully she's featured on dark more as well to get more match experience like they've done with Penelope and Abadon. But she's already being hyped up and if Shida is still holding the title next year (hopefully she is) then I can easily see her ending Shida's reign.


She's super hot but at this stage we don't know if she can talk & she's still green in ring. Wouldn't say she's anywhere near full package


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

I was wondering why I smelt something burning when she was on the screen. Thanks for the heads up OP.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> She's super hot but at this stage we don't know if she can talk & she's still green in ring. Wouldn't say she's anywhere near full package


She's obviously still going to be green after less than 15 matches, that said she wrestles like she's had about 100 matches already, so I can only imagine how good she'll be when she actually does have 100 matches. She ticks all the boxes.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Should have been 69 lol


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

thisissting said:


> Should have been 69 lol


Dark Order member #69, lol. I like it.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> She has a great look and I think it's only a matter of time before the WWE waves money at her. AEW needs to sign her to a long term deal to be a cornerstone of the women's division.


EPIC FAIL!!!

How do you star a thread about someone being smoking hot and not post a pic.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

go stros said:


> EPIC FAIL!!!
> 
> How do you star a thread about someone being smoking hot and not post a pic.


Come on man, you know what she looks like. There have been pictures of her posted in different threads here before.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Still an Epic FAIL!











if she where smart she would go to Impact, improve her game, then come back to AEW or move on to the WWE


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Putting her with the Dark Order was ac great idea. She has a great look and a natural presence to her. And for being a green as grass as she is, she's surprisingly not terrible in the ring.

Give it some time and develop her more and they might have a future big star on their hands potentially, we'll see.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

She's cute... But madly overrated looks wise

Give me

Penelope ford
Brandi
Alli
Hell even shida cause I like the Asians

Over her

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

She's alright, but she's definitely overrated.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

I've done worse


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Sheik said:


> Can she wrestle or cut promos?.. She hasn't shown any of that yet so what the fuck are we praising?



Shes smoking hot and has an immediate presence when shes comes on the screen. Why do I give a fuck if she can work like shes in Stardom? 




Spoiler: I dont.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Shes smoking hot and has an immediate presence when shes comes on the screen. Why do I give a fuck if she can work like shes in Stardom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha well said. I also feel the same about Scarlett Bordeux. She is one hot mamacita. Without sounding like a typical virgin neckbeard wrestling fan, I would let Scarlett sit on my face and afterwards suck on her toes. I hope I dont sound creepy by saying that.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

She appeared on BTE for first time. Some great airtime on there for her to develop a character. Likely to be the Queen b type role keeping the other guys in their place and fobbing off any advances lol. If she can develop promo skills she could get mega popular.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Claro De Luna said:


> Haha well said. I also feel the same about Scarlett Bordeux. She is one hot mamacita. Without sounding like a typical virgin neckbeard wrestling fan, I would let Scarlett sit on my face and afterwards suck on her toes. I hope I dont sound creepy by saying that.


You know I don’t get it...what do some people see in women’s feet? Out of all the parts of a woman’s body some choose and like a woman’s feet. I just don’t get it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> You know I don’t get it...what do some people see in women’s feet? Out of all the parts of a woman’s body some choose and like a woman’s feet. I just don’t get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely do not get the foot fetish either. Weird stuff heh.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> You know I don’t get it...what do some people see in women’s feet? Out of all the parts of a woman’s body some choose and like a woman’s feet. I just don’t get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a mate explain to me once that it's about knowing what a girl is like naked because of her feet. The way he explained was if a woman had well looked after feet he would automatically assume that she looked nice under her clothes (Shaven, nice underwear, fit body etc). I don't know if that's true for all foot fetishists but it makes sense for me.

Guys with foot fetishes always creepily bring it up (Like in this thread) though. You don't see posters here saying shit like "I'd love to bend her over, grab her by her hair and aggressively pump her before collapsing in a heap" but the foot fetish guys always bring up sucking on toes and licking heels.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

I saw Anna Jay's match on Dark a little while ago and I have to take back what I said about her. She isn't that hot and I was more attracted to her opponent Red Velvet.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone know if she is dating anyone? I know I will never get the chance to date her if she is single but I just want to know who the lucky guy is lol...unless she is a lesbian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Anyone know if she is dating anyone? I know I will never get the chance to date her if she is single but I just want to know who the lucky guy is lol...unless she is a lesbian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why don’t you ask her through the app


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I had a mate explain to me once that it's about knowing what a girl is like naked because of her feet. The way he explained was if a woman had well looked after feet he would automatically assume that she looked nice under her clothes (Shaven, nice underwear, fit body etc). I don't know if that's true for all foot fetishists but it makes sense for me.
> 
> Guys with foot fetishes always creepily bring it up (Like in this thread) though. You don't see posters here saying shit like "I'd love to bend her over, grab her by her hair and aggressively pump her before collapsing in a heap" but the foot fetish guys always bring up sucking on toes and licking heels.


I’m howling at that last paragraph bro 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I think she's with Preston Vance (ten from the dark order), not sure where I heard that though. It was a while back so it could be bollocks. 

I don't get the foot fetish thing either, does the fetish itself dictate people have to be weird about it all the time?


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Foot fetish is so popular that it has it's own section in some adult sites.. What's there not to like? Like this post if you enjoy yourself some toe sucking action. Obviously the feet have to look perfect and belong to hot birds.

Some people dont understand the fascination with feet. What is the fascination with people wanting to give blow jobs? Or rim jobs? Or eating poon? Sounds repulsive to me.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> You know I don’t get it...what do some people see in women’s feet? Out of all the parts of a woman’s body some choose and like a woman’s feet. I just don’t get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Foot Fetishes are common because the part of the brain that processes feet is next to the part that processes the genitalia area of the anatomy. Cross wiring in the brain. 

I personally find Feet revolting but hey as long as nobody is being hurt then all the power to those lovers.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Damn she's sexy.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Claro De Luna said:


> Foot fetish is so popular that it has it's own section in some adult sites.. What's there not to like? Like this post if you enjoy yourself some toe sucking action. Obviously the feet have to look perfect and belong to hot birds.
> 
> Some people dont understand the fascination with feet. What is the fascination with people wanting to give blow jobs? Or rim jobs? Or eating poon? Sounds repulsive to me.


Yeah, I don't get foot fetishes either. Anyone's feet tend to smell and even if they're attached to an attractive women, I would never suck on anyone's toes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This thread should be closed for being offensive. 

(j/k)


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

You may as well close AEW and WWE for being offensive


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I....yeah.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Close this thread. I am offended to hear people talk about Anna Jay. She's too hot. She distracts me when she's onscreen. That booty of hers is nice too. Damn.
just kidding..and now people are talking about foot fetishes lol. C'mon now lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Anna Jay has a nice bootay

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

I like calf muscles


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Reminds me of an earlier Brooklyn Decker


----------



## NaletDaskon (5 mo ago)

Wow, didn't know about that


----------



## LosaHilly (5 mo ago)

It often happens to famous people. It is good she only smokes cigarettes, not drugs. That is also pretty common for celebs. Actually, it is hard to be famous, and I mean it. These people are always on everybody’s attention; anything bad they make can become a great scandal and be reminded over the next decades. It is a huge stress. Even I have a lot of stress living a pretty ordinary overage life. However, NEAFS sticks or a bit of marijuana help me to deal with those stresses and relax pretty quickly


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

This thread was started 2 years ago when hot women in AEW were slim pickings, but now there are so many way hotter than Anna Jay, including Saraya, Penelope Ford and DMD who have gotten hotter, Leila Grey, Jamie Hayter.

Close this thread and create a poll of AEW beauties.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it me or has she lost her edge though? I mean they have always had hee playing stupid roles but she felt flat last night. Yes she is smoking hot


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

HoneyBee said:


> This thread was started 2 years ago when hot women in AEW were slim pickings, but now there are so many way hotter than Anna Jay, including Saraya, Penelope Ford and DMD who have gotten hotter, Leila Grey, Jamie Hayter.
> 
> Close this thread and create a poll of AEW beauties.


So you support women to look hot by looking nothing like what they really look like by getting endless plastic put on them.


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> So you support women to look hot by looking nothing like what they really look like by getting endless plastic put on them.


Which of them have had any plastic work? I'm guessing Ford has implants but I'm fine with that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Is it me or has she lost her edge though? I mean they have always had hee playing stupid roles but she felt flat last night. Yes she is smoking hot


I think what happened is she has been cutting more promos, which have mainly been extremely awkward. AEW probably hoping she will eventually get good at them by getting more reps.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

HoneyBee said:


> Which of them have had any plastic work? I'm guessing Ford has implants but I'm fine with that.


You seriously don't see the work Sara has? She looks like a entire different person. She actually twice has changed her look. She has huge amounts of face work and whatever else. Ford also uses crazy amount of makeup, she doesn't look like that


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> You seriously don't see the work Sara has? She looks like a entire different person. She actually twice has changed her look. She has huge amounts of face work and whatever else. Ford also uses crazy amount of makeup, she doesn't look like that


It's rare to find a natural beauty in wrestling, the only obvious one is Alexa Bliss. She truly is a goddess.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

HoneyBee said:


> It's rare to find a natural beauty in wrestling, the only obvious one is Alexa Bliss. She truly is a goddess.


Bliss did have a rhinoplasty. Although, it was apparently because she couldn't breathe properly


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

HoneyBee said:


> It's rare to find a natural beauty in wrestling, the only obvious one is Alexa Bliss. She truly is a goddess.


Alexa isn't a natural beauty. She has implants. She's said it herself. Not for cosmetic reasons through.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

thread of the year

2020

whoops


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

NaletDaskon said:


> Wow, didn't know about that





LosaHilly said:


> It often happens to famous people. It is good she only smokes cigarettes, not drugs. That is also pretty common for celebs. Actually, it is hard to be famous, and I mean it. These people are always on everybody’s attention; anything bad they make can become a great scandal and be reminded over the next decades.


are these bots?? What is going on LOOL


----------

